
New metal hydride storage system design brings hydrogen cars closer to reality - rglovejoy
http://news.uns.purdue.edu/x/2009a/090402MudawarHydrogen.html
======
cyberpunkdreams
This post offers an interesting viewpoint about how far hydrogen fuel cells
can go:

<http://blog.cocagne.com/hydrogen-economies.htm>

